# Final Fantasy series



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

The game that spawned a million sequels. This thread is for discussion of the entire series (which I'm attempting to list below).
Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy II*
Final Fantasy III*
Final Fantasy IV*
Final Fantasy IV: The After Years
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI*
Final Fantasy VII*
Before Crisis: Final Fantasy VII
Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XI Online (and its bazillion expansion packs)
Final Fantasy XII*
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy versus XIII
Final Fantasy Agito XIII
Final Fantasy XIV Online
Final Fantasy Tactics + Advance + A-2
Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles
Dissidia: Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest
* = Games I've played

...Yeah, there's a lot.

Anyways, my personal favorite is FFVII (the original PS game). Red XIII is full of win.

*Can't wait for FFXIII to come out*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 24, 2009)

I dislike the Twink Fantasy series.....


----------



## Attaman (Aug 24, 2009)

Does Vagrant Story technically count, being set in the same realm as Final Fantasy Tactics?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2009)

all in all i like the series a lot. the storytelling is nice, the fighting system mostly rock solid and you have a lot to do.
i cant wait for final fantasy 13... the last game of the series i bought was final fantasy 8 >.> (no PS2...)

but i have some complaints about the series as well:
first of, its always kinda the same and most of the time the story was always pretty predictable.
also, ever since final fnatasy 8 (as great as the game was) things started to go a little wrong with the series (maybe with the exception of 9 but that had its issues, too). the card games, weird character development systems and so on.
i liked the junction system final fantasy 8 but it required so much grinding for spells and every time you changed your party you had to change everything again... then all of a sudden the game swapped to the other party and you were stuck with bad spells. but overall i liked that you could customize everything at the very beginning. you basically reached max. HP pretty much half way through the game.
im also not much of a magic user, i like to use physical attacks. that way i was at least able to use the spells in a way that gave me advantages during the battles without even casting them^^
but the worst game of them was 10... i really couldnt stand that game =/


----------



## Attaman (Aug 24, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> also, ever since final fnatasy 8 (as great as the game was) things started to go a little wrong with the series
> [...]
> but the worst game of them was 10... i really couldnt stand that game =/


Spoony, is that you?


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 24, 2009)

I just beat FFVII yesterday. I totally wasn't ready to beat the game yet, I thought I had a whole disc 3 of stuff to do, but then there I was fighting sephiroth. I'll be moving on to FFVIII now which I'm a bit concerned about because LEVEL SCALING MAKES FUZZ RAAAAAAAAGE!


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 24, 2009)

OP forgot to list FFIV: The After Years...

Anybody else want to see a US version of Itadaki Street Special?

EDIT: Also forgot FFXIV. >:3


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Spoony, is that you?



i see what you did there! or better said, what I did there 

i totally share noah's opinion on this. he just worded it so nicely so i used it^^


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

You've never played the original Final Fantasy? What are you waiting for? Go play it!

Also, I thought VII was a snooze-fest. I can't get through the opening where you so awesomely get to battle your way through countless generators for no reason without any plot advancement. They really could have stopped at the first or even the second one, but noooo. I spent a good hour at that and got fed up with it. Also, Cloud is a douche.

Also, Dissidia is awesome.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 24, 2009)

I love Final Fantasy IX and XI. I also really loved Tactics. I never really could get into the other FFs and VII just was't all that great


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> You've never played the original Final Fantasy? What are you waiting for? Go play it!
> 
> Also, I thought VII was a snooze-fest. I can't get through the opening where you so awesomely get to battle your way through countless generators for no reason without any plot advancement. They really could have stopped at the first or even the second one, but noooo. I spent a good hour at that and got fed up with it. Also, Cloud is a douche.
> 
> Also, Dissidia is awesome.



*rolls eye* there are only two generator battles. XD 
Also, I've played all of them so <3


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> *rolls eye* there are only two generator battles. XD



Really? Perhaps the game was glitched (I was running it off an emulator), because I went through at least three, and it was ever so tedious.


----------



## Remy (Aug 24, 2009)

I liked VIII, IX, and X.
DoC and Crisis Core (Japanese Version, plz.) I only played for Genesis....oh my gawd...*purrrrr*

....Yeah. I like sap, sue me.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 24, 2009)

I've played all of the core games except for XI, which I have no intention of playing.  I think the older ones are definitely the best, annoying random battles or not.  VII, VIII, and IX are still pretty good (though they could do without the incredibly annoying side-quests, like having to kill a bajillion tonberries or digging around on a chocobo for hours: I liked it when the best items were just in secret treasure chests in dungeons), but it all started to go downhill with X.  I mean, don't get me wrong: X wasn't a bad game, but it certainly wasn't the same caliber as the others.  WAY too easy, for one thing.  I don't think I've ever played another game where you could beat the final boss in one attack, and where even if you don't, some mystical force constantly heals you.  And the fact that there's an automatic map system, and all that junk.. it's like, jeez, quit holding my hand, you stupid game.
XII was a major disappointment, though.  About the only thing I liked in that game was the backgrounds, which are all pretty cool and detailed.  But so far as the rest is concerned, the story was stupid and incredibly clichÃ©, the characters were boring as all holy hell (Balthier was the most exciting, and that's really not saying all that much), the battle system was too easy to work around (I beat Gilgamesh about 20 levels below what I was supposed to because I learned the trick of switching party members in the middle of the battle and healing for free), and that whole system of having to level in order to equip certain items was just stupid.  Not to mention, you have to play the game for hundreds of hours if you want to get all of the secret stuff.  This would work fine if the secret stuff included, say, alternate story lines, or really fun extra dungeons, or what have you, but no: it's basically 'go through this 400 level dungeon and fight the impossible boss at the end' for everything.
So I'm not real excited about XIII.  I don't think it's probably worth a new system purchase.
The original Tactics, though, was awesome.  They need to make another like that one.  Tactics Advance was kind of fun, but again, it really held your hand.  The original was absolutely merciless, which was great (until you got El Cid in your party, that is).


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Really? Perhaps the game was glitched (I was running it off an emulator), because I went through at least three, and it was ever so tedious.



i think i remember 3 reactors as well... 2 in midgar and one somewhere else.
right! you blow up the first one, you fail at the second one and the third reactor is during a flashback with sephiroth. thats the one where he finds jenova.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i think i remember 3 reactors as well... 2 in midgar and one somewhere else.
> right! you blow up the first one, you fail at the second one and the third reactor is during a flashback with sephiroth. thats the one where he finds jenova.



He didn't make it that far :3


Runefox said:


> Really? Perhaps the game was glitched (I was running it off an emulator), because I went through at least three, and it was ever so tedious.


Yeah, try playing through it again, that seems to be a bit wrong :/


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

I played nearly all of them, and still my favorite is the FF:Tactics series.

Most games after 7 feels like clones of one another ._.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I played nearly all of them, and still my favorite is the FF:Tactics series.


Which, the FFT & Vagrant Story series, or the FFXII / FFTA series? (I refuse to acknowledge them as being the same universe.  One has political intrigue and a corrupt church with Zodiac Stones, while the other has... judges.)


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Which, the FFT & Vagrant Story series, or the FFXII / FFTA series? (I refuse to acknowledge them as being the same universe.  One has political intrigue and a corrupt church with Zodiac Stones, while the other has... judges.)


I liked both with their own gameplay quirks and story.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking forward for Final Fantasy XIV, which is odd because I hate the Final Fantasy series.


----------



## Trapmagius (Aug 24, 2009)

Uhm... let's see...

I've done 4-9, most of the older were the PS1 remakes, with the almighty lag that followed suit when battle commenced. Try and grind when a monster takes 8 seconds to fade after defeat when it should take 2 at most. Almost rage inducing.

FF 4: Pretty epic from start to finish. Cecil is the manliest main character I've encountered throughout the series. Not only does he have a girlfriend, he also changes career path due to the atrocities he's done, and wants to redeem himself. His best friend seems rather gay, using Rosa as lure to get him. Think about it... with her outta the way they can jump eachother~ ;3
But yeah, Kain is so easilly manipulated he's bound to be the sub in a relationship. Also, Golbez looked freaking awesome. Not overly blinged, but downright menacing with his suit of armour. And then, oh guess what, Zemus~

I liked the characters, the story, and the somewhat challenging boss fights at times. Music was great too! Perhaps one of the best FF games I've poked.

FF 5: I felt as if the characters were rather one dimensional in this. But it had the most kickass woman ever - Faris. A pirate girl with her own ship, crew AND monster? You don't see that everyday. Also, Galuf was so manly I downright loved him. Rena was too girly and feeble, even for a princess. Buttz... Bartz.. whatever, ended up with a harem, and it's the first time I can recall where the female party members outnumber the male ones. Job changing could be fun at tmes, and broken most of the time. But I have to say Ex-Death was freaking lame. Even for a villain he was so lame I cringed. But, thankfully there's Gilgamesh. I shed manly tears when he sacrificed himself. And his theme is one of the best that has ever graced my ears. Music was great, but the plot and characters were too linear. But, it was still a good game.

FF 6: Great start! 1000 years after a bigass war with magic and summons, people have rediscovered technology and live somewhat happilly despite the Empire bumrushing the world for total dominance. Enter slave girl Terra, half-esper magic using emotionally unstable (becomes quite a trend after this...) confuzzled bundle of wut. Espers are rediscovered, TREASURE HUNTER (lung-ripping threat goes here) Locke goes out of his way to make her a member of a resistance faction, and Edgar the pimping king of Figaro is in for the lulz. Then it goes on from there, meeting all kinds of odd people and eventually find their way into the Empire thanks to our rambling-gambling dude of epic, Setzer, and his airship. Things don't end up so well, eventually the world gets nuked by Kefka (probably the only villain that achieved something he wanted) and the depressed happy crew comes together to smite him. Unepic final battle, to say the least, and characters could get broken really really fast. Still enjoyable, but too easy. But along with FF 4, has the best plot, and memorable music scores. 

FF 7: The first I played. Spiky-haired, overcompensating swordswinging moron named Cloud aligns with Mr T to do terrorism for the sake of the world. He winds up with his old childhood friend Tifa, with tits bigger than the Deathstar, and a flower girl that's as easy as they come. Eventually, space faring alien organism (still want rule 34 of that thing) Jenova and her experimental offspring Sephiroth is mentioned, and things pick up from there. Aeris dies, Meteor is summoned, and things look dark. I want to be more forgiving to this game, but I can't. The materia system was pretty fun and all, and Cait Sith is still my favourite char along with Cid (manly man is manly), and the optional bosses in form of the Weapons are still the hardest boss fights I've had. Plot was okay at times, and characters were nicely done, even the music was good. It did well, but it's not my favourite. Sephiroth was a pansy... 

FF 8: I really don't like this one. Squall LOOKS good, but his personality is a bucket of piss. Also gunblade. And Lionheart. The female crew isn't particularly good, they're outshined to hell and back by the three me... boys. Squall with Lionheart, Zell with Duel (haha booya and punch rush spam) and Irvine's itchy trigger finger powers outshine anything Quistis, Selphie and Rinoa can come up with. Rinoa was downright useless in every way, and she fails at being a damsel in distress. I wanted her to die in space... Apart from the overwhelming emo vibes throughout the game, the first disc was actually enjoyable, but from 2 and onwards, it gets ridiculous. It all ties in with Laguna and his hijinks 18 years ago. As far as characters go, only Laguna and Kiros were the ones I could like. Machinegun toting failed ladies man Laguna made me giggle a ton, and Kiros was just... wow. His looks, fighting style, choice of weapons... I really liked him. But yeah, it spun out of control with sorceresses, emo characters, plot with bigger holes than a swiss cheese and TIME KOMPRESSION. Ultimecia wasn't all that thought out, and it seems rushed altogether. Her final form was atleast a big step up from Sephiroth, and slightly grotesque. Atleast that's a silver line... If you can beat Omega Weapon though, you're a beast. I've done it once, and that's more than enough I want to try my hand at that.

FF 9: Back to basics. Everyone has a job, their own unique skillset, and a fantasy setting to set things around. WAR, airships, magic golems, summons, you name it. Zidane was pretty fun overall, but as main characters tend to be, was overpowered in comparrison to the other party members. We also saw Barett morphed to a big, white guy in a heavy suit of armour. Garnet made me rage for being such a stupid and ignorant tart. Princess, sure, but dumb like a wall of bricks. Even Vivi had a stronger character, despite learning that he's an artificial life form and will eventually shut down before having a long, full life. And he was supposed to be.. what, 10? He was charming, clumsy and cute, and quite a powerhouse despite his magic powers were outshined greatly early on by everyone else. Freya also had a strong force of will, despite everything that happens to her. Long lost love with amnesia, her home being destroyed, and also genocide of her whole race. And she had the strength to actually put past things behind her and keep going. Also, I'm totally furry for her. Eiko didn't come off as more than a mascot character, an annoying one too. Quina... was hilarious at times, and unique to say the least. Amarant was the badass one of the entire crew, and the only healer/fighter that was worth having. Chakra is so great, and he's so strong and fast, you'd never want to use Eiko or Garnet, ever. As far as badguys go, Kuja was... uhh... a super saiyan along with Zidane. But I didn't dislike him, although he was a complete sissy. Also HAY LOOK NECRON!!! Worst... final boss I've seen. Very random, comes outta nowhere, and has WHAT to do with the plot? Nothing? Also, Ozma was a joke. 

Wall of text... but I tried to keep it short. ToT

But what is my favourite one...? Either 4 or 6, 8 being the least favourite one for sure.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

For the record, I started off playing Final Fantasy on the NES. It was one of the most addicting games I'd ever played, especially considering not many other games of the time had such a huge world, a class system, such a variety of skills and items to use and equip, lots of dungeons, etc etc. Dragon Warrior/Quest really had nothing on it, and Zelda was in a different genre altogether. There weren't many more North American released RPG's on the NES that truly lived up to Final Fantasy (and please don't mention the D&D games). And because the characters were yours, it felt somewhat immersive at the time, since their personalities were never shown. My next Final Fantasy outing was FFV, which was extremely good, and then FFVI, which was one of the best in the series. Going back in time, FFII kind of broke the FFI mould, and FFIII started off the formula that shaped the rest of the series, from FFIV onward.


----------



## Varulven (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to final fantasy versus
XIII....despite the Emo lookin guy we'll have to play as named Noctis or w/e....Who knows maybe he won't have a predictable personality though.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 24, 2009)

I've played the first (at least the US first, not sure exactly how the US and Japanese numbers line up), II, III, XII, Tactics Advanced, Tactics Advanced: Grimoire of the Rift, and Chrystal Chronicles:Ring of Fates.

Out of those, I really only like Tactics, Tactics A2, I, and II.  I really liked II's skill/magic leveling system (but that could be just me, seeing as how I actually enjoy grinding the heck out of games  ).


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 24, 2009)

Only FF's I truly enjoyed were I, II, III, IV, V, VI (god I love it) and IX. VII to me was good but not as good as the originals. Couldn't stand X, X-2, played XI for 2 years and XII was god awful. Tactics was done well, also. Not too fond of the spin-offs save Eherigze.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 24, 2009)

Have yet to beat a Final Fantasy game. I love them, but they are loooong.

Played:
Final Fantasy I
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions

Got the furthest in I. Last boss. Then I quit. :/ Just like Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Trapmagius (Aug 24, 2009)

Come to think of it, Dirge of Cerberus was in there too. Although it was pretty fun to pewpew stuff, it got old and boring pretty fast. The only gun that really mattered was the handgun, and you never needed another barrel than the normal one. Also ruined the uniqueness of Highwind being the only airship (if we set aside Advent Children for now). Suddenly an armada was found in someone's backyard... also had to put up with the most annoying character of FF 7, namely Yuffie. And this little annoying loli with a personality that could fit on a stamp. However, I give it a little credit for gunblades that didn't look retarded. Thank you, Weiss. Also, Hojo. <3

Nice spin-off concept that landed a little short, it had some potential, but in my world it didn't quite make it there.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 25, 2009)

Teto said:


> Have yet to beat a Final Fantasy game. I love them, but they are loooong.



Play Deus Ex. Then you will know about length.

Final Fantasy is a very solid series. With good storylines and memorable characters. Ive played most of them and the ones that have stood out are 1, 2, 4, 6 and 9. The rest are... meh at best.

Though I have drifted away from Final Fantasy and began playing more Golden Sun. Even began playing A Link to the Past again. Just goes to show what happens when you have fantasy on the brain.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 25, 2009)

I STILL can't believe they have XIV planned when they're not even done with XIII.

*Adds to list* >>

But yeah there are things about the FF games I've played that seem pretty stupid.

FFVII: The goddamn annoying random battles. I would just be running around finding my way to the next area when all of the sudden PSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH *Cue battle music*
Cloud's a wuss (and even shows this by dressing up as a girl at one point).

FFXII: The gambit system. Stupid.


I reaally want to play FFX and Dirge of Cerberus.


----------



## Slade (Aug 25, 2009)

I didn't like any of 'em.
Too boring, and the story was annoyingly bad. Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 25, 2009)

Final Fantasy will probably have a place in everyone's hearts as the first game to introduce them to RPG's (if not that, then Dragon Warrior, and if you're REALLY old school, Wizardry or Ultima XD).

I have to say, the games got slightly downhill recently, but for the most part each game has something that makes it shine. Even XII with it's terrible skill system has two FF's full of convoluted plot in one game, so it wins there (I'm such a lore/story geek it's not even funny).

Out of all of them, IV has my favorite storyline, X has my favorite battle system (yes, turn-based, but I liked that you could actively switch out party members, and each one had it's own uniqueness... until you grinded it for 200+ hours to get everything for everyone), and overall just fun one was IX. It was well balanced in humor and drama, even if overall the story stopped making sense.

XIII actually looks pretty good, but I'm wondering *just* how real-time it's going to be...

And I swear to CHRIST if XIV is *ANYTHING* like XI that I'm not touching it. I don't like having to fight a rabbit for over five minutes to kill it and then realize I need to repeat the process like 30 more times to gain a level. Which was terrible because Galka were hot and yay chocobos.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I STILL can't believe they have XIV planned when they're not even done with XIII.



FFXIV is an MMORPG, the successor to FFXI. =D

Oh, and Dissidia is interesting. I've had my hands on it for a few days now, and while it's a bit of a departure, the elements are interesting and the gameplay is fairly well-balanced. There's a Command-based gameplay option, too, which takes control away from you and lets you issue fight/special moves/defence/summon commands instead of having to worry about how to manoeuvre through the stages.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

Runefox said:


> FFXIV is an MMORPG, the successor to FFXI. =D
> 
> Oh, and Dissidia is interesting. I've had my hands on it for a few days now, and while it's a bit of a departure, the elements are interesting and the gameplay is fairly well-balanced. There's a Command-based gameplay option, too, which takes control away from you and lets you issue fight/special moves/defence/summon commands instead of having to worry about how to manoeuvre through the stages.



is it true that there is no real online multiplayer in dissidia? thats kind of a disappointment imo =/ but the game itself seems to be awesome^^


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> is it true that there is no real online multiplayer in dissidia? thats kind of a disappointment imo =/ but the game itself seems to be awesome^^



Thats why you would want a PS3. There is a program for the PS3 that allows you to play Ad-Hoc mode online with the PS3 as a base unit ^^(Please note that was not to be fanboy at all. It was just to say online play is possible)


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Thats why you would want a PS3. There is a program for the PS3 that allows you to play Ad-Hoc mode online with the PS3 as a base unit ^^(Please note that was not to be fanboy at all. It was just to say online play is possible)



so basically you are telling me that i need a now 299$ device that allows me to play online with a 180$ handheld?
thank you very much, you just saved me at least 200 bucks^^


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually, you can set your computer up to do the same thing - In fact, you could do it long before the PS3 came to be. That said, Dissidia's multiplayer seems to be Ad-hoc only, but I haven't tried it yet. And with THAT said, you can play it over XLink Kai anyway.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 25, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I STILL can't believe they have XIV planned when they're not even done with XIII.



I still can't believe that they have so much gameplay footage of it when all we have for Final Fantasy Versus XIII are two trailers and a cutscene. D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 25, 2009)

I really really liked IV and IX. I still find it odd that everyone loves to blame Nomura as if he was the sole artist and excuse Amano for drawing willowy effeminate men with makeup. Bartz, Firion, the Onion Knight, Cecil, and Locke look like they're from the same family. (And except for Locke, shop at the same department store for cosmetics)


----------



## Takun (Aug 25, 2009)

VIII was here, VII can suck a cock.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 25, 2009)

Teto said:


> I still can't believe that they have so much gameplay footage of it when all we have for Final Fantasy Versus XIII are two trailers and a cutscene. D:



Because FF11 makes SE millions on millions of dollars every month and given that Blizzard still refuses to open WoW up to console owners, SE might as well beat them to the punch again. 14's been in development btw for about 3 years or so, just being a MMO, it's been kept much more quiet about then 13.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> so basically you are telling me that i need a now 299$ device that allows me to play online with a 180$ handheld?
> thank you very much, you just saved me at least 200 bucks^^



No what I mean is while a lot of PSP games have their own online mode. A lot of them have Ad-Hoc mode which is LAN play. The japanese have created a program on the PS3 which allows you to play these LAN only games over the internet. Sorta like how Hamtchi on works on the PC


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> No what I mean it while a lot of PSP games have their own online mode. A lot of them have Ad-Hoc mode which is LAN play. The japanese have created a program on the PS3 which allows you to play these LAN only games over the internet. Sorta like how Hamtchi on works on the PC



yeah but you still need a PS3 for this^^
or you use that solution that rune posted. but still, imo this is far from being ideal =/
i really dont understand how they didnt implement online multiplayer... the overall content of the game is amazing, real online multiplayer would have been the icing on the cake^^ no laggy multiplayer like they did in the last chrystal chronicles of course >.> that sucked hard...
id probably buy it anyways if i had a PSP. even without true online multiplayer this game has so much content, it wont get boring any time soon


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 25, 2009)

That thing Rune posted is only good if you know port forwarding appearently because I can't use it nor can I access my router because the password has been switched from default so I'm screwed. Anyway I only posted that just in case anyone has a PS3. So much for trying to be helpful


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> That thing Rune posted is only good if you know port forwarding appearently because I can't use it nor can I access my router because the password has been switched from default so I'm screwed. Anyway I only posted that just in case anyone has a PS3. So much for trying to be helpful



oh i bet this is really helpful for people with a PS3! dont get me wrong^^

portforwarding huh? that wouldnt be all that much of a problem, there are guides for that on the internet. but it doesnt really help you if you cant access the router, thats true =/
but what about lag? any reports on that with those methods?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2009)

> yeah but you still need a PS3 for this^^


See my above post.  If you've got a Mac or a PC, you can run it.



> That thing Rune posted is only good if you know port forwarding appearently because I can't use it nor can I access my router because the password has been switched from default so I'm screwed.


Port forwarding isn't too difficult - there's actually a site dedicated to it - and most modern routers have UPnP functionality to automatically open and forward ports as necessary (this is different from the old NAT way of doing things since it actually opens the port; If you find an "internet gateway device" listed in your Network properties, then you can actually manually forward ports from there using UPnP). If the password's changed from the default, then that's a big problem, but if that's the case, it should either be noted with your internet service papers or someone in the house probably knows. That and there's always the reset button on the bottom of the router.

EDIT: 





> but what about lag? any reports on that with those methods?


Hmm. That's a good question; I've never really used it myself, but from what I can tell it's about the same as any other internet game. The only problem is that most games programmed with Ad-hoc mode in mind are optimized for Ad-hoc mode, so really it would depend on the game and how robust its multiplayer code is. I'd say if you hit up their forums, you could find some experiences and information for all that sort of stuff.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

Runefox said:


> See my above post.  If you've got a Mac or a PC, you can run it.



yeah, i mentioned that^^



Runefox said:


> Port forwarding isn't too difficult - there's actually a site dedicated to it - and most modern routers have UPnP functionality to automatically open and forward ports as necessary (this is different from the old NAT way of doing things since it actually opens the port; If you find an "internet gateway device" listed in your Network properties, then you can actually manually forward ports from there using UPnP). If the password's changed from the default, then that's a big problem, but if that's the case, it should either be noted with your internet service papers or someone in the house probably knows. That and there's always the reset button on the bottom of the router.



yeah, setting that up really isnt all that bad. you just need some basic info about your router, the ports the service is using and your computers IP. together with the manual this shouldnt be too bad.
simply resetting the router isnt necessarily a good idea though, depending on his current living situation  i guess the password was put in place for a reason.




Runefox said:


> Hmm. That's a good question; I've never really used it myself, but from what I can tell it's about the same as any other internet game. The only problem is that most games programmed with Ad-hoc mode in mind are optimized for Ad-hoc mode, so really it would depend on the game and how robust its multiplayer code is. I'd say if you hit up their forums, you could find some experiences and information for all that sort of stuff.



ad-hoc mode pretty much means that its a direct connection between the 2 handhelds, right?
using these methods would add a lot of servers to the connection... and dissidia for example is supposed to have a little bit of lag even during regular ad-hoc matches, so playing over the internet might even render it unplayable, depending on the connection of both players of course.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2009)

> ad-hoc mode pretty much means that its a direct connection between the 2 handhelds, right?


Yeah, a mini 802.11g WLAN is created between the two. 54mbps. It's not likely even using 802.11b speeds, however.



> using these methods would add a lot of servers to the connection... and dissidia for example is supposed to have a little bit of lag even during regular ad-hoc matches, so playing over the internet might even render it unplayable, depending on the connection of both players of course.



Well, it adds your PC as the "other PSP" to connect to, which should be negligible. The biggest part is heading out to the server and to the other player's PSP. For most usage, my connection can get around 80ms to 100ms of latency, which isn't uncommon. So depending on how it's set up, it could have some lag compensation issues. 80ms isn't a terribly long time, but compared to the <10ms (probably closer to 1ms) lag you'd normally get in ad-hoc, that's a lot, so I'm not sure how it would affect performance. I'm sure some games are fine, while others take a hit. Again, it'd likely be game-dependent.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> VIII was here, VII can suck a cock.


 IX was here, VIII, II and III can rot in hell.


----------



## Slade (Aug 26, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Final Fantasy will probably have a place in everyone's hearts as the first game to introduce them to RPG's



Dungeons and Dragons invented RPGs in 1974. >:V

Final Fantasy came out in 1987.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 26, 2009)

Slade said:


> Dungeons and Dragons invented RPGs in 1974. >:V
> 
> Final Fantasy came out in 1987.



He meant THEM, not when RPGs first came out.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 26, 2009)

Slade said:


> Dungeons and Dragons invented RPGs in 1974. >:V
> 
> Final Fantasy came out in 1987.





> "Final Fantasy will have a place in everyone's heart when it introduced *THEM* to RPGs"



The keyword of that sentence is now highlighted for your convenience. How many 6 year olds do *you* know were playing Dungeons and Dragons 1st edition without a Thesaurus?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 26, 2009)

I've played I-XII, (minus XI) crystal chronicles, and tactics. I need to play the rest of them sometime. Dying to play crisis core.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Final Fantasy will probably have a place in everyone's hearts as the first game to introduce them to RPG's (if not that, then Dragon Warrior, and if you're REALLY old school, Wizardry or Ultima XD)


For me, It was Destiny of an Emperor and Dragon Warrior 3.


----------



## Slade (Aug 27, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> The keyword of that sentence is now highlighted for your convenience. How many 6 year olds do *you* know were playing Dungeons and Dragons 1st edition without a Thesaurus?


Uh, just me?
I knew what he said, I just wanted to get it out there that FF1 isn't the first RPG creation ever, just the one that introduced most kids to the genre.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2009)

Slade said:


> Uh, just me?
> I knew what he said, I just wanted to get it out there that FF1 isn't the first RPG creation ever, just the one that introduced most kids to the genre.


 Dragon Warrior says hi.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 27, 2009)

Slade said:


> Uh, just me?
> I knew what he said, I just wanted to get it out there that FF1 isn't the first RPG creation ever, just the one that introduced most kids to the genre.



I do believe it is common knowledge that Final Fantasy wasn't the first RPG


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 27, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Dragon Quest says hi.



Just had to fix it, even if I know the story behind the name.


----------

